# Red Bubble algae??? Good or bad???



## KMS1989

*I have lots of Red Bubble algae growing on my power heads, skimmer, hardened dead coral frags, and on the crushed coral bed. Is it good or bad?? Should I manually remove it?*
*Thanxx in advance for the advice.:-D*

*Kayla*
*I think this is what it is....(Botryocladia skottsbergii) I saw a pic and it looks identical to what is in my tank
*


----------



## badxgillen

*red bubble*

i know i posted this to you earlier but i thought i ought to put it in this thread for algae problems...the red bubbles are probably cyanobacteria....this is not a good algae...get a water chemistry check when you can...check nitrites, nitrates, phosphates....if this is not the problem try bumping down your light regiment...or more clean up crew as in hermits and snails....some crabs but some of those can be predetory...dont be to alarmed as long as you get rid of the cyanobacteria before it gets out of hand you will be good... vacuum up as much as you can to help curb it...macro algaes like caulerpa,chaetomorpha, prolifera, halimida and such will help compete for nutrients ...


----------



## KMS1989

This is a pic of what's in my tank


----------



## njudson

Here is some info
'Bubble' Alage: Selected Descriptions, Controls and Comments by Horge Cortes-Jorge, Jr. - Reefkeeping.com
But in short yes manually remove it as best you can. I had some in my tank a while back and manually removed when I could find... havent seen it since


----------



## bearwithfish

when removing be sure to get even a little of the rock (do this out side of the tank) so that any spores will not be left to float away and get all over your tank...


----------

